# Browsergame mit händler zum wegschicken



## Terrormitze (30. Oktober 2015)

guten nabend suche ein browser game wo man hänlder rekrutieren kann und weg schicken und wo man helden anheuern kann...

würde mich auf antworten freuen danke


----------



## Terrormitze (30. Oktober 2015)

ich weiß nur das es ein spiel gibt is aber nur auf english gab auch auf deutsch damal aber weiß net mehr wie das hieß brauche hilfe

 

 

 

http://www.ministryofwar.com/


----------

